# Get Ready, They Are Coming



## bowdiddly (Jan 6, 2010)

After the terrible school shooting this week, you can now bet that the gun grabbers will be out in full force to pass new bans.
The president has a new term and has been waiting on a tragedy such as this to give him the push for a new assault weapons ban and semi auto hand gun restrictions.
You better buy what you can before its too late.


----------



## Big Red (Oct 1, 2007)

They all ready are:

Here’s that idiot RINO Blumberg’s take.
http://www.breitbart.com/Big-Government/2012/12/14/Bloomberg-politicizes-shooting 

And the House Dumbacrats:
http://www.washingtontimes.com/news/2012/dec/14/dem-lawmaker-get-gun-control-obama-must-exploit-sh/ 

Then there’s the socialist twit Rupert Murdoch calling the perps guns “Automatic Weapons” & wants to ban them.
https://twitter.com/rupertmurdoch/status/279759365328732161


----------



## welldoya (Oct 5, 2007)

It's probably already too late. I'm sure the racks are about bare of AR type weapons.
I used to own 3 AR-15s but got rid of them because I really had no use for them so I'm not going to participate in this panic like I did the last one.
I don't know what the answer is but keeping guns out of the hands of law-abiding citizens isn't it.


----------

